# New in West Central Florida...



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Scott. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT Scott.Barrett


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks all!

Got to shoot with my 11 year old son tonight...most fun I have ever had! Even though I haven't shot in 10 years, it only took a few minutes to start hitting the X's again. Feels really good to be back and to be able to spend more time with my son....priceless!

Scott


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

It's all coming back.....Broke 2 nocks already, immediately went back to the 5 spot....


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT, happy shooting :archer: Glad to hear archery will be a family sport.


----------



## haf728 (Oct 15, 2008)

*hello*

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey!*

Remember -- shooting dots is one thing, but DEER HUNTING IS HARD!

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

-- Jack Stinson


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

welcome to AT


----------

